
China to Funnel $29B Towards Its Chip Ambitions - dyslexit
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-29/china-to-funnel-29-billion-towards-its-chip-ambitions
======
FpUser
What else to expect? Being left at the mercy of trade sanctions policies of
other states is not the smartest move. The only question left is funds and
China has those aplenty.

